# Friday Night Delight.



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Sitting, watching PGA golf vaping 5 pawn Grandmaster sipping on a single malt whiskey and posting this message. Can't get much better! Loving life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

that sounds actually good. I think I am doing the same now...just with Gambit and Cognac.  that was a gr8 idea you planted there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

I actually tried cognac once, ended up finishing the bottle with coke.  Guess it's my Vereeniging genes shining through!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

My Gambit is finish. Good stuff that! Buying some from @Silver1 next week. Can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/14)

You rock @TylerD !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Sitting in front of the pc watching Castle, puffing Caramel Macchiatto on my SVD sipping on a coke, life is good, life is sweet life is VAPE-TASTIC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Oh yes, I agree. Started of with a double single malt GlenGrant with the son braaiing thick steaks. Vaping Bowdens Mate, HHV Dragons Fire and Nicoticket Custards Last Stand. Red wine with the steak and stuff. Now a Bisquit Cognac vaping a dark organic tobacco. Indeed, as @BhavZ says, Vapetastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Damn but this Reo is awesome. I have found my final mech and atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

TylerD said:


> My Gambit is finish. Good stuff that! Buying some from @Silver1 next week. Can't wait!


Does @Silver1 have a hidden away stock of that!? Been looking for some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

No, he's actually not very fond of it. Been steeping for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

20 000 th post!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Counter not picking it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh yes, I agree. Started of with a double single malt GlenGrant with the son braaiing thick steaks. Vaping Bowdens Mate, HHV Dragons Fire and Nicoticket Custards Last Stand. Red wine with the steak and stuff. Now a Bisquit Cognac vaping a dark organic tobacco. Indeed, as @BhavZ says, Vapetastic!


When you said GlenGrant I thought oh wow, I need some. Love that stuff. Affordable, and freaking tasty. Then I read the word steak. I think I'm hungry now. thanks!
Gonna order 5 x HHV juices(or 6 if I can convince my self about the orange and cloves) tomorrow. Need to collect my card from the bank that was lost.


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

Which ones?


----------



## CraftyZA (1/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Which ones?


Huntsman, dragons fire, sludge, Gaia, dark horse
Then im thinking about cloves & orange or that key lime filling.


----------



## shabbar (1/3/14)

@TylerD i need to come check out that reo dude


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

Oh, good all ones you have tasted apart from Gaia. Here is a post with a review of Maple and just below that of Gaia - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/hhv-army/375406-reviews-hhv-tobaccos-4.html#post12232979 . Have been eying that Orange Clove as well.


----------



## CraftyZA (1/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh, good all ones you have tasted apart from Gaia. Here is a post with a review of Maple and just below that of Gaia - http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/hhv-army/375406-reviews-hhv-tobaccos-4.html#post12232979 . Have been eying that Orange Clove as well.


Cool. Will send you a sample. I bought 18mg to take down to 12 that i use in rba's. If 12 will be to weak, i cangive you 18, however, they are 60vg in anticipation of adding more pg. Whith Heather, they add more flavour when you add high vg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

Awesome Friday! getting back into my vinyl. Lovely!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

Next up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

And next!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (13/3/15)

TylerD said:


> And next!
> View attachment 22952


awesome . do you dj as well or the turntable with pitch is only because is a good quality stanton direct drive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Next up.
> View attachment 22951




*EPIC*-ness right there


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

nice one....R5.50  u cannot get a sucker for that price nowadays...I guess?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

andro said:


> awesome . do you dj as well or the turntable with pitch is only because is a good quality stanton direct drive?


No I don't DJ. Just wanted a nice direct drive. I love my Stanton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> No I don't DJ. Just wanted a nice direct drive. I love my Stanton.


is a wonderful deck. i have 2 numark tt500 .....could not find the stanton , but yours was my first choice


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

andro said:


> is a wonderful deck. i have 2 numark tt500 .....could not find the stanton , but yours was my first choice


Awesome! Nice decks! Do you DJ?


----------



## andro (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Nice decks! Do you DJ?


only for a hobby

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

At it again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

What an album!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> What an album!



No.4 Side 1: Heart Of Gold, my favorite

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

Awesome song!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

And now toning it down even more.
Fleetwood Mac - Tusk. Peter Green for FTW! What a guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

I like "Sara" and obviously "Tusk" on that particular LP.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> At it again!
> View attachment 22978



Harvest is one of the best LP's or CD's ever!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

johan said:


> I like "Sara" and obviously "Tusk" on that particular LP.


Luister juis na "Sara". Het ek al gese ek love my LP's!


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

Their Original "Tusk" video (battled to find it):

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Luister juis na "Sara". Het ek al gese ek love my LP's!



Yip - beste manier om te "chill" met lekker "vibes"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FireFly (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> And now toning it down even more.
> Fleetwood Mac - Tusk. Peter Green for FTW! What a guy!



My All Time Best, Fleetwood Mac... Lindsay Buckingham is amazing and I would give Stevie Nicks one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

Agree. Buckingham was ranked 100th in _Rolling Stone_ magazine's 2011 list of "The 100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time".


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

Net vir jou @johan !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## FireFly (14/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Net vir jou @johan !


Oh noooo, not here tooo  Scary woman that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/3/15)

Now I'm going to top up a night cap, I want sweet dreams tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (15/3/15)

Nice new album from Mark Knopfler: Tracker - available on CD as well as LP.


----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

johan said:


> Nice new album from Mark Knopfler: Tracker - available on CD as well as LP.


I will check it out, thanks @johan . I see it's Bob Dylan influenced. Sound real nice. Will see if I can get hold of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

All this music before issues like this:
Sickening!


----------



## Silver (16/3/15)

TylerD said:


> All this music before issues like this:
> Sickening!




Most interesting @TylerD, thanks for sharing
I learn something new every day

This autotune technology is brilliant. I am amazed at how well it works! 
I now have more respect for those artists that dont use it - although i probably wont know who they are in this day and age...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)

Some new vinyl!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (26/3/15)

TylerD said:


> All this music before issues like this:
> Sickening!




I wonder if a singer exists than can stand in for Bob Dylan when he wants to lip sync?


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 23902





TylerD said:


> View attachment 23905



That glass is still full? 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> That glass is still full?
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Dish die shesde ene al.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

TylerD said:


> Dish die shesde ene al.



Nousslik hom, eksal deeer vierr glaase wyn 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Jislaaik ma julle kan suip .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)

johan said:


> Jislaaik ma julle kan suip .


Wie , ek? Moenie dink die man agter hierdie pale is by die huis nie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

He-he, ek praat hoofsaaklik van @annemarievdh  - ons gaste is reeds huis toe, sy vrou reken hy't reeds te veel gedrink , nou speel ek maar alkolis en drink alleen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Ek klink heeltemal te nugter na my sin, dink 'n Cognac is nou net die regte doepa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

@johan...

Haha, um nope nog hopeloos te nugter, gaan nou maar nog een drink en probeer slaap 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)

johan said:


> He-he, ek praat hoofsaaklik van @annemarievdh  - ons gaste is reeds huis toe, sy vrou reken hy't reeds te veel gedrink , nou speel ek maar alkolis en drink alleen.


Ek luister LP's en my dogtertjie pak al my seven singles uit op die mat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Ek klink heeltemal te nugter na my sin, dink 'n Cognac is nou net die regte doepa!



Nee nog so 500ml Torres Carbonera om te gaan, danksy ondankbare gaste, dan takel ons die cognac .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

johan said:


> Nee nog so 500ml Torres Carbonera om te gaan, danksy ondankbare gaste, dan takel ons die cognac .


Klink soos een of ander pasta? Kan seker nie wees nie, want jy praat in ml!
Laaste botteljie van die Georgiaanse "Cognac".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (27/3/15)

Andre said:


> Klink soos een of ander pasta? Kan seker nie wees nie, want jy praat in ml!
> Laaste botteljie van die Georgiaanse "Cognac".



Jammer Andre, my spelling  - ek dink ons gas het te veel gedrink " Carmenere" - een van Miguel Torres se ikoon wyne uit Suid Amerika. Hoe vergelyk Georgie se cognac met ons plaaslike verouderde brandewyn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

johan said:


> Jammer Andre, my spelling  - ek dink ons gas het te veel gedrink " Carmenere" - een van Miguel Torres se ikoon wyne uit Suid Amerika. Hoe vergelyk Georgie se cognac met ons plaaslike verouderde brandewyn?


Ah, of course, *the* Chilean cultivar. Somewhere between Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon. Awesome. I love Chilean wines, especially their Pinot Noir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/4/15)




----------



## TylerD (3/4/15)

Vanaand speel ons lekker!
Nuwe Turntable en amp!
Loving it!
@Reinhardt !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/4/15)

Mooi @TylerD!
Rock on


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Vanaand speel ons lekker!
> Nuwe Turntable en amp!
> Loving it!
> @Reinhardt !



Hahaha!!!! Awesome! Rock on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (26/4/15)

Mr. Malmsteen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/4/15)




----------



## johan (26/4/15)

But much more to my generation - still looking for a Vrigin LP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

